# Bionic and RAZR MAXX or Bionic and Nexus



## rami98 (Jun 13, 2011)

I have verizon and I have an upgrade eligible on my line. But I also just got Customer service to replace my Droid Charge (after 3 replacements) for a Bionic. I want to use my upgrade before the unlimited data gets taken away through the shared plans. I have 3 options. I can try to push my luck and call Verizon again and try to get them to switch the Charge for a RAZR instead and buy the Nexus, I could keep the Bionic and Buy a Galaxy nexus from costco (with the free extended battery) and buy Extended battery for the Bionic (2750maH from Verizon), or I could keep the Bionic and buy the RAZR MAXX. Costco has 3 month return policy so if anything better is released in the coming months, I could return the phone I buy now and get the newer one. I think I am leaning towards Bionic and Galaxy Nexus becuase the Razr is very close to the Bionic except for the processor (slightly) and the design) and I really like the Nexus.

Any thoughts?


----------



## simonbarsinistr (Dec 23, 2011)

I love my nexus, and would recommend it. I would love my bionic more if it had a unlocked bootloader.

Tapatalk 2 on KIN3TX Bionic


----------



## Underwater Mike (Oct 6, 2011)

I'd go for the Nexus, too (and wish I could). I will never buy another Motorola phone, or any other phone with a locked bootloader. I was stupid for trusting that Moto would follow through and unlock the Bionic.


----------

